# Tokyo Auto Salon pix



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Just uploaded over 300 pix of TAS 2003 to my site. Most popular car of the show was without a doubt the Fairlady Z....

Here is the link KINETIKO


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

On the thrid pic down I don't see any car


----------

